# "Paint" Betta



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I was just goofing around on paint and drew this. What do you think?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooh I like it. Smooth lines, realistic shape.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Ooh I like it. Smooth lines, realistic shape.


+1 Great job!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Better than me!!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i think it looks great:welldone:


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

It looks good. Very neat for MS Paint.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you. It took me a lot of erasing to get his head right. I think I'll try for a better one tonight.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

woah...thats really good! I wish i could draw like that!!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Here he is:


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you. I just did a WAY better one (above)


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

The newest one is absolutely adorable!
C:


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you! At first I forgot the pectoral fins and had to go edit the drawing, then come back and edit my post! xD


----------

